# Houston tx to ft worth.



## MentalDisaster85 (Jan 10, 2020)

Talked this kid into riding a train one time. He was 17 punk rocker. Told him we were going to Austin.... Shit dude! Turns out the train was going to Ft Worth. Best part of the trip was when I hopped on top of the grainer jumping from car to car like I was Indiana fucking Jones or Butch Cassidy.... Anyways some Mexican cowboy driving in a red f150 got wind of this... Driving alongside the train on a dirt road. I waved to him as he waved his arms out the driver side window cheering me on. As we rolled on to some shithole one horse town in middle of nowhere Texas and the sun went down, the excitement quickly died down. We woke up to an ice storm. 3 inches thick ice everywhere. Smart me didn't bring any food or water.... BUT! I did bring some ghetto Walmart stove attachment for propane bottle. Rookie move. We figured we'd be in Austin by now but .. no! Here we are collecting barley off the tracks melting icicles for the whole situation. We survived once we reached Dallas. My friend the punker could not feel his feet for a while a while month. If you think it's warm in Texas during winter, well don't ditch your boots and sleeping bag because I have a whole lot of fucked up stories about being an ignorant kid from California.


----------



## Doobie_D (Jan 10, 2020)

MentalDisaster85 said:


> Best part of the trip was when I hopped on top of the grainer jumping from car to car like I was Indiana fucking Jones or Butch Cassidy.... Anyways some Mexican cowboy driving in a red f150 got wind of this... Driving alongside the train on a dirt road. I waved to him as he waved his arms out the driver side window cheering me on.




This week in: "showcase of what not to do on a train.. Much less brag about." 

Rookie move indeed


----------

